# SW Superdeck and dock elastomeric coating



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Never heard of this deckstain until today and sw was pushing it like crazy even by demo.Seems to me it would be a spin off of Behrs deckover and Rust Oleums deck coating.Anyone on here used it? Told me it was the best thng that's ever came down the pike.I'm leary.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just did a deck with it and really liked it. Some around here have been using it for a while and really like it. I still am not a fan of color on a deck I think a semi transparent is best but the deck I did had been previously painted so it was best option.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Never heard of this deckstain until today and sw was pushing it like crazy even by demo.Seems to me it would be a spin off of Behrs deckover and Rust Oleums deck coating.Anyone on here used it? Told me it was the best thng that's ever came down the pike.I'm leary.


Sounds as if you're right to be skeptical.

http://www.painttalk.com/f16/superdeck-deck-dock-armorpoxy-27628/index2/


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks promising. An elastomeric coating, so thicker to cover bad wood. You can add the walnut shells for anti-slip on the final coat. It did not feel crazy rough like some out three. All the SW stores have a sample board. I think it is more of a marine grade type coating, hence the name deck & dock, so I trust it more than any behr product. I spec'd it out on a small patio deck in September. Rough wood with some crappy coating on it now.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it rubber stuff? Like a spin off of retore? Ive been called out to do 3 or 4 bids on ruined decks from that stuff this summer. Its a scam because short of tearing out the deck, the only thing to do is put some more on. 
Just talked to a guy today about an sw deck coating like that. I had never heard of it. I advised him against using it


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

darrpreb00 said:


> Is it rubber stuff? Like a spin off of retore? Ive been called out to do 3 or 4 bids on ruined decks from that stuff this summer. Its a scam because short of tearing out the deck, the only thing to do is put some more on.
> Just talked to a guy today about an sw deck coating like that. I had never heard of it. I advised him against using it




Why would you advise someone not to use something you never heard of know absolutely nothing about. For all you know it could be the best thing since rolled up toilet paper.

I mean why not just say I don't know anything about it but I'll check for you.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

It's good stuff
It's not going to be some miracle coating
But we like it thus far


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

It just seems to me that once applied you own it. Looks like it would be almost impossible to strip if needed in the future.Stopgap procedure!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

One thing I always remind people is elastomerics have better cohesion than adhesion (in general and not looking at any specific product). So you get something that is very flexible, minimally breathable and can make stripping/recoating a nightmare. Now flexible can be appealing but what if something over expands or contracts, you get bubbles which are no longer bonded to the surface but keep their cohesion and able to hold water almost like a balloon.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The "Search" function returns some previous threads about this. To call the reviews mixed would be optimistic.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Never heard of this deckstain until today and sw was pushing it like crazy even by demo.Seems to me it would be a spin off of Behrs deckover and Rust Oleums deck coating.Anyone on here used it? Told me it was the best thng that's ever came down the pike.I'm leary.


 Sounds like you might abSTAIN from using it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

squid said:


> Sounds like you might abSTAIN from using it.


five points for squid - tossing a bone back for mud :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> One thing I always remind people is elastomerics have better cohesion than adhesion (in general and not looking at any specific product). So you get something that is very flexible, minimally breathable and can make stripping/recoating a nightmare. Now flexible can be appealing but what if something over expands or contracts, you get bubbles which are no longer bonded to the surface but keep their cohesion and able to hold water almost like a balloon.


Very knowledgeable thank you!:notworthy:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

squid said:


> Sounds like you might abSTAIN from using it.


Very clever! :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I believe they sometimes "stretch" the truth on these type of products.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Why would you advise someone not to use something you never heard of know absolutely nothing about. For all you know it could be the best thing since rolled up toilet paper.
> 
> I mean why not just say I don't know anything about it but I'll check for you.


Really? Thats all you picked up on for this whole thread? You need to wear your damned respirator more often. I did tell him that i never heard of it but, then I said if its a rubberized coating stay away. Thus is common sense for alot of people. I will explain it to you. If it is thicker than solid stain, and peels, your screwed. Cant sand it . You get to buy a new deck. Unless im getting paid, im not reseaching **** for someone staining thier own deck.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

So your saying the people in post#2, post#4, post #7, are all lacking common sense. And what you said was "I never heard of it" meaning you didn't know what it was, that rubber stuff or not, but you talked him out of it.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> So your saying the people in post#2, post#4, post #7, are all lacking common sense. And what you said was "I never heard of it" meaning you didn't know what it was, that rubber stuff or not, but you talked him out of it.


You could get sued or have to strip it for free. Absolutely. Maybe they havent seen 20 ruined deckover jobs like me. Think about it in a court of law. If it is half as thick as restore and rubbery, unless going on a covered deck it will fail eventually and they will come for you. I gaurantee people using it arent telling their customers this.


----------

